

Ask YC: What is J-Mango? We think "Mobile friendly web goodness for the masses". How about you? - hafeez-bana
http://jmango.wordpress.com/2008/05/12/what-is-j-mango-you-tell-us/

======
hafeez-bana
Hi All,

I thought I would share the video of the demo we submitted to YC. We have been
frustrated by mobile development and decided to something about it.

Please let us know what you think.

hb

